# Smokey Eye Tutorial! [link]



## lilchocolatema (Jan 25, 2007)

Feedback is appreciated! 

link to tutorial


----------



## pink_candy (Jan 25, 2007)

learned great tips!

are you a makeup artist by any chance?


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 25, 2007)

Very pretty girl! You betta represent!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_candy* 

 
_learned great tips!

are you a makeup artist by any chance?_

 
Glad you learned something!  Yes, I am a freelancer for MAC.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_Very pretty girl! You betta represent!_

 
LOL I know thats right!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 26, 2007)

Great tut...I'll have to try using the studio finish on my eyelids...hope it works for me.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice tutorial. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Daligani (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG thank you _so_ much for posting this tutorial. I'm hopeless at the smokey eye thing and you've given some awesome tips. I just might try this today.. 

Again, thank yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## Showtime (Jan 27, 2007)

I have carbon e/s and i'll try this.


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

wow i wanan try this


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for this tut 
Very pretty


----------



## Jennybabes (Feb 15, 2007)

Very cool tutorial, and very helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## Me220 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice tutorial. Good work.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent tut...thank u


----------



## Aumi (Feb 21, 2007)

very helpful, thanx...I'll try later


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 6, 2007)

You worked it out girlie!!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 25, 2007)

very cool! thanks!


----------



## boudoir (Mar 31, 2007)

You're so pretty! I have to go back and study the pics to get your skills ;-)


----------

